
How Austin Beat Uber - gwintrob
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/12/opinion/how-austin-beat-uber.html
======
davidf18
I don't understand. I've used Uber and Lyft many times throughout the US and
they have great service and lower prices. I live in NYC and it is so wonderful
having these services is great.

What is this guy talking about?

~~~
hughw
Uber and Lyft chose to leave the Austin market because they object to
fingerprinting drivers.

~~~
davidf18
I understand that part, but what I don't understand is that the author of the
article seemed happy that Uber and Lyft were no longer available in Austin.

